# Source for Marine Components



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Tceva said:


> Looking for a good place to order marine fuseblocks, wiring , etc.
> Thanks in advance


New Wire Marine gets my vote. I have been exceptionally happy with their products and their panels including pre-wired options.


----------



## Tceva (Jul 28, 2021)

Exactly what I was looking for. Any thoughts for led running lights, anchor light for a Maverick?


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

What is your current setup? You got the pop up front and center? Definitely don’t put any on your console. They will cause vision issues at night. But if you only occasionally run in the dark you can get by with them. I put some on a temp console of mine that were angled and recessed. They are not as bad but I would recommend below the rubrail if possible.
Lavorsi look the cleanest but are not the longest lasting. I have replaced a few on customer boats over the years


----------



## Tceva (Jul 28, 2021)

Lavorsi is what I am thinking about. The current pop up is obstructed when the trolling motor is on. I would like to move them below the rub rail for the reason you mentioned.
My vision is bad enough.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Another vote for New Wire marine -- I've only bought components from them (switches, etc), not nav lights, but they have been great to work with.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Following


----------



## Nigelaman (4 mo ago)

new wire marine


----------

